# WTB Mitchell 402 manual pick up kit



## Jasper (Feb 4, 2010)

Im looking to buy a manual pick up kit for my new Mitchell 402. If you have one or know where to get one that would be great.


----------



## BrownBomber (Feb 17, 2010)

302 -402 manual pick-up
http://cgi.ebay.com/Garcia-Mitchell...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item1c0f9ce078


----------

